# Blue Crays Mating



## welok

So I got up this morning and looked at my Crayfish, and saw 2 in the back corner, entirely too close to each other. I was about to break them up, and pull the one I thought was dead out, then realized they were "grown-up wrestling." So it looks like I will be getting some babies in a while. I'll post some pictures once she eggs up


----------



## big b

Ooh yay, babies.


----------



## henningc

WeLok,

Any tiny crays? I'd love to purchase or trade for some when you have them


----------



## welok

henningc said:


> WeLok,
> 
> Any tiny crays? I'd love to purchase or trade for some when you have them


Not yet, but they are on the way! She's berried now :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## BabyNemo

I would also love to purchase one when these little guys are born!


----------



## welok

Starting the 2nd week of (known) berries on my female. I moved her to my 10 gallon breeder tank at work, so the babies wouldn't get sucked up into the HoB on the tank she was in, as well as giving her a tank to herself (mostly, as there are some MTS in the tank). She won't eat, as is typical for berried crawdads, but it's got me a little worried. I've put MTS in 4 of my tanks, and the one she is in the only one that still has any (apparently, they are like crayfish delicacies, as the rest have all been completely demolished by different crays). 

I just really hope they don't hatch next week, as I will be out of town...

Anyway, I thought I would give an update


----------



## big b

Crayfish love mts? How interesting. Are these the dwarf kind? If so I may have to buy one or two from you to take care of some annoying mts.


----------



## BabyNemo

Big b, send those snails my way.

Can't wait for the baby crays!


----------



## big b

If you want them for your dwarf puffer then they won't be of help. You see, dwarf puffers can't bite through the mts hard shell. But I am willing to ask my parents if I can send you some if you want.


----------



## BabyNemo

Mine eat them by biting the attenea? (Sp) you know what I mean.. Lol. And then once the snails fall over they go for the kill.


----------



## welok

big b said:


> Crayfish love mts? How interesting. Are these the dwarf kind? If so I may have to buy one or two from you to take care of some annoying mts.


They are not the dwarf kind, they get up to 6 inches or so. And guess what????

So I moved the berried female to the office. I couldn't figure out why all my crays have been very bland lately (personality wise), and I figured it might help moving the hormonal one out of the tank. 2 of the 3 molted, which is why they were being all hiding with no seeking. The 3rd one just kept hiding under the pilings I made, so I took a closer look just now, and SHE is berried as well! Woohoo!!!!! LOTS of baby crays!!!!! :grin2:


----------



## big b

@ BabyNemo Lets not hijack welok's thread anymore then we already have,lol. PM sent.


----------



## welok

big b said:


> @ BabyNemo Lets not hijack welok's thread anymore then we already have,lol. PM sent.


You can hijack my threads any time y'all want.  I'm not going to get upset over people talking on a forum, where people are supposed to be talking > :grin2: 0


----------



## welok

henningc said:


> WeLok,
> 
> Any tiny crays? I'd love to purchase or trade for some when you have them





BabyNemo said:


> I would also love to purchase one when these little guys are born!


As soon as they hatch, I'll PM you both


----------



## big b

welok said:


> You can hijack my threads any time y'all want.  I'm not going to get upset over people talking on a forum, where people are supposed to be talking > :grin2: 0


This is one of the things I love about this forum. The people are so nice.


----------



## henningc

Hey I'd still like some small guys. Mine are in a pool and I have to fish them out next week. Unfortunately I think I struck out.


----------



## BabyNemo

Can't wait for the babies to be born!


----------



## welok

Woohoo!!!!! Some are hatching now!!!!!


----------



## majerah1

Nice! Pics


----------



## welok

majerah1 said:


> Nice! Pics






And the best picture:


----------



## welok

Sorry, I'm bad with a camera...


----------



## BabyNemo

They're so tiny! Omg! I tried to respond to your message but I keep getting an error saying there's a "security token missing"


----------



## Summer

I had that happen to me recently too with the security token thing. hrm. Anyway, this is sooo cool congrats! Lots of pics while htey grow, please!


----------



## big b

Summer said:


> I had that happen to me recently too with the security token thing. hrm. Anyway, this is sooo cool congrats! Lots of pics while they grow, please!


So I'm not the only one? Also they're so tiny, they look like baby shrimp :wink2:.


----------



## welok

big b said:


> So I'm not the only one? Also they're so tiny, they look like baby shrimp :wink2:.


Indeed they do. They are much bigger than new-born baby shrimp, I'd prolly put them at 3-4 week old baby shrimp (cherries, anyway, as those are still the only baby shrimp I have). They are bigger than what I thought they would be with the size of the egg, but still smaller than I anticipated them being. Today I am taking the new mom home. :smile2:


----------



## majerah1

Ohmygosh how cute!


----------



## big b

You make them sound bigger then they probably are. 3-4 week old cherry's? If you had to guess, would you say the crayfish are about half an inch?


----------



## welok

big b said:


> You make them sound bigger then they probably are. 3-4 week old cherry's? If you had to guess, would you say the crayfish are about half an inch?


Actually, my cherry shrimp don't grow very fast... either that, or I have tooooo many babies being born, so I don't know what they look like after 3-4 weeks... The crays are prolly 1/4 inch, some close the 3/8 inch. Only way I could see the cherries after 2 weeks was to line them up on the filter, as they were really tiny. 

And this morning, I'm having a terrible time finding the shrimp food... Wifey fed them while I was gone, but now I need to feed them and I can't find it :frown2:


----------



## BabyNemo

How are the babies?


----------



## majerah1

Yes how are they?


----------



## welok

Doing good. Right now, they are climbing up the back wall of the tank, as well as eating all the java moss. 

Climbing the wall:


Eating the Java:


Chillin on the sponge:


The last picture, the "one" on the plastic tube is an empty shell from a molt. If it doesn't get eaten, I'll pull it out tomorrow.


----------



## BabyNemo

Gah they are so cute and tiny and adorable!!!


----------



## welok

The second batch have finally all hatched as well, some started hatching Thursday (possible a little early because I moved her to an empty tank?) with some hatching on Friday, and all finished by 5 on Saturday (thankfully right before I left for the rest of the weekend). I'll try to get some pictures of them when I get home tonight. This batch has a lot more than the first.


----------

